# Help with controlling my appetite.



## phipp26 (May 2, 2011)

I have been having trouble controlling my appetite for losing weight. 
I currently have been eating one to two bowls of brown sugar oatmeal for breakfrest, for a snack usually a low fat yogurt and an apple or orange, for lunch a grilled chicken breast or a lean small piece of steak and a salad with fat free italian dressing, after my workout I drink 1 cup or whey protien and later ill have some carrots and light ranch dressing for a snack, and for dinner ive been having two chicken breast and some steamed vegetables. I lift weights for an hour a day and then run for 30 mins. I am 5'7 172 Lbs and i have lost 8 pounds in three weeks or so and i am having trouble losing now along with controlling my appetite. I need some help badly


----------



## boxingorilla (May 4, 2011)

phipp26 said:


> I have been having trouble controlling my appetite for losing weight.
> I currently have been eating one to two bowls of brown sugar oatmeal for breakfrest, for a snack usually a low fat yogurt and an apple or orange, for lunch a grilled chicken breast or a lean small piece of steak and a salad with fat free italian dressing, after my workout I drink 1 cup or whey protien and later ill have some carrots and light ranch dressing for a snack, and for dinner ive been having two chicken breast and some steamed vegetables. I lift weights for an hour a day and then run for 30 mins. I am 5'7 172 Lbs and i have lost 8 pounds in three weeks or so and i am having trouble losing now along with controlling my appetite. I need some help badly




I'd say that you need to add more to your breakfast, have some egg whites or a protein shake, not SO much oatmeal (make sure you measure it out to start with, I'd have up to a cup of oatmeal to start with and you'll start to know how to play with the macros to appease your body).  Check out probodybuilding.com and you can get some ideas about diet plans for beginners.  I'd add some more protein and lots more veggies for fiber, that will help to keep your appetite at bay


----------



## jagbender (May 4, 2011)

Cut the carbs down!  works for me.  The brown sugar oatmeal,  read the package  Sugar!   Low fat yogurt = higher carbs,   carrots higher carbs that say celery. 

If you eat oameal eat real oatmeal not the instant stuff.  cut down on sugar.
Sugar makes you hungry! 

Try lean meats like turkey chicken or fish.  beef is higher in calories. 

When trying to lose fat  calories count  

Eat lots of Spinach and romaine salads lots of bulk, low calories 

Fruits  strawberries (berries in general) are lower in sugar than oranges and apples 

Look into ketogenic diets like Lyle Mcdonalds UD2  or similar


----------



## Built (May 4, 2011)

Avoid sugar - it turns on appetite. Eat a heavy protein serving for your first meal of the day - for all meals actually but especially for that first one.


----------



## judas01 (May 9, 2011)

try EC, it works a treat - it's a struggle to eat rather than the other way around.


----------

